# Saleen on Day 148 *kidded triplets*



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes i know... Early, but I can't wait for kids!!! Especially after my disappointment with Xcell. She's bred to Bambi.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 106*

lol. It's all I can do to wait for day 101 to start Daisy's kidding thread. . It's never too early. 
:clap: Can't wait to see what she gives you! Such a beautiful doe! :leap: 
What are you guessing for her?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 106*

I would like :girl: :girl: :girl:

but it's probably twins. :baby: :baby:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 106*

Well looking back on pictures from *last year for comparison*: 









She had :boy: :boy: :girl: then, so I think maybe Triplets again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 106*

She is a very pretty doe....  :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 106*

Good luck! Hope she does give you :girl: :girl: :girl: :clap:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 106*

Wow ! Why do none of my girl's udders look like that! (and they are all farther along!)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 106*

Do you mean in the first pictures? Cause the other picture is just to show how big her sides were.

They just might not have as much capacity, or may not spring udders till a bit later.

And where is Jazz's kidding thread?? * :wink:, :wink:, nudge, nudge*


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 106*

I can't wait either. It sure looks like they are getting ready for you?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 106*

She sure is cute!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 106*

Computer crashed. Needed to buy a new one. Jazz's kidding page is coming. None of my girls have a great udder yet at all. Is it uncommon for udder's to fill close to kidding? Jasmine and Wildflower are due on the 20th! :?


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 106*

Usually there is some development beforehand, often starting 1 -2 months before kidding, then the udder really balloons during the last 24hrs. That said there is a lot of individual variation in the amount of udder development prior to kidding. Every doe is different, Saleen was in milk for at least 6 months this year and was just dried off at time of pregnancy, she is also a fairly high capacity doe, so that may be why you are seeing more udder development in her than in your does, but who knows...this is her third freshening... :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 117*

Here is Saleen today: :dance:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 117*

She is a long, wide doe, last year we thought maybe twins and she surprised us with triplets, we were like where are these coming from? I just pray she kids safely as she is my special girl! ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 117*

lordy be! Help

maybe I wont come down when she is due


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 117*

Oh no. There is NO backing out now!!!! :crazy: :lol: :hammer:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 117*



> Oh no. There is NO backing out now!!!! :crazy: :lol: :hammer:


 LOL :laugh:

She is getting big...big.... :shocked:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 117*

You think she is big you should see her daughter from last year! Only 2 months along and a big baby bump already!!!! :hammer:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 117*

I bet she DOES have :kidred: :kidred: :kidblack: in there! :shocked:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 117*

Wow she does look big. Trips or quads?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 117*

She was this big last year, maybe even a bit smaller and she had trips. So we will see soon enough. Hopefully she will hold out till Stacey is here so she can help.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 117*

 pics please. Can't wait to see what she gives you.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 130*

Here she is on day 130. She's got some of the most active kids in there! They are kicking all the time.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 132*

Here is Saleen today:


















ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 132*

She is looking really good.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 132*

Wishing for :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: for you both-good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 132*

They are both ...doing great..... :greengrin:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 132*

:leap: I can't wait! :leap:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 132*

She is a beauty-can't wait to see the kids she puts out! Good luck!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 133*

She's look good!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 137*

Ok so I can feel kids kicking on both sides. That was how she was last time and she had trips... so there is at least twins in there! I mean there was a hoof sticking out where her rumen should be. Crazy goat.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 137*

Hopefully trips!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 137*

She looks huge, hope she has girls if thats what you want. Good Luck.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 137*

Girls would be awesome!  :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 137*

udder is bigger


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 137*

Even bigger today, but I didn't have time to take pictures this morning.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 137*

Day 140 tomorrow, very very excited!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 137*

I can't wait! here's to a safe delivery and hopefully at least one :kidred: :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 140*

Here she is on 140!!!! It's taken forever!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 140*

We will be on kid watch together then! CastaSpell is on day 139 today


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 140*

Tell me I'm imagining that her udder grew.... lol


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 140*

your not- I see it too


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 140*

Another sleepless night.  

Sinead has had me up all night every other night. lol :sleeping: :coffee2:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 141*

And here she is Today. Posty


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 141*

Nope, you are not imagining things at all...her udder has grown!! Babies soon!

Is that a rear shot of Spice next to her? If it is...HER udder looks bigger too!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 141*

That's actually Medea. Spice's udder hasn't grown that much, I wish!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 144*

We are in a holding pattern, I think she is waiting till Stacey comes.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 144*

In the last pictures she is clearly saying STOP looking at my BUTT! :slapfloor:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 144*



BetterBuckskins said:


> In the last pictures she is clearly saying STOP looking at my BUTT! :slapfloor:


I always wonder what are my goats thinking when I am taking pictures of them


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 144*

I hope that you can be there when she decides to unload, Stacey.....and I have to say that Saleen is looking like she will wait.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 144*

Well she might be getting closer. I had her and Spice in the same stall so I can watch them both. Well this morning Saleen wanted Spice OUT! She was head butting with her and being pretty nasty. Little bugger. So I got up and put Spice in the rest of the seniors so Saleen can have her own stall.

It's so not like Saleen to beat up the others, especially Spice. So I think we are getting closer. :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 144*

cool beans


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 144*

ray: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

I hope she gives you those :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: .....being territorial is a good indicator of being close.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

Ligs are a bit lower and she is looking thinner. Come on SALEEN!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

So.....when is Stacey gonna be there? Saleen sounds like she's VERY close!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

She wont be here till Sunday. lol

The whole herd was out browsing and Saleen and her daughter from last freshening were sitting in the stall. Getting Closer!!! Sadly ligs are still there. LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*



RunAround said:


> She wont be here till Sunday. lol
> 
> The whole herd was out browsing and Saleen and her daughter from last freshening were sitting in the stall. Getting Closer!!! Sadly ligs are still there. LOL


um the trains dont run late enough on Sunday so I will be arriving early on Monday -- forgot to tell you 

havent booked my travel yet but thats the plan I should say

and then leaving Thursday morning


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

LOL then I guess she probably will go before you come


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

If she doesn't then we won't have any hair left Stacey!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

:hair: :GAAH: :hair: :GAAH: :hair: :GAAH: :hair: :GAAH: :crazy:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

any progress?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

maybe she and castaspell will go during the storm?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

I think Jazz may too!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

Jazz isn't on 140 yet is she?!?!!? (Sorry can only keep track of so much.)

Saleen has the whole barnyard in a tizzy this morning. The juniors are screaming and the bucks are running around mounting each other like crazy. ALL I wanted to do was sleep in!!! :sleeping: :GAAH:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

I went back and found the thread- Jazz is due on the 19th- so she is 141 today


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

Yep! Day 141. She is big. Big udder and can see the hollow look around her tail plus some tanish discharge(such a small amount). She was also rubbing a ton last night on the walls, spools and me! Today she looks posty and ligs are almost gone. It will be within the next few days if not sooner (imho!)


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

Well Saleen isn't going today, thats for sure. :sigh: :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

ok Ashely thats a funny smilie!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

0_o That smilie is frightful.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

For Saleen ->


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

Love the smilies Ashley!!! Amazing how those little things can say EXACTLY how we feel! lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 145*

I told her, if she still has ligs this morning when I go down to feed then I'm not responsible for what I might do!!!!!! :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*

Nothing... at ALL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*

neat smilies...HeHe... :ROFL:

the last image didn't come up though.... :sigh:

Wow... she is still holding strong ..... no signs ... as of yet :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*

OMG UDDER IS GROWING! I looked at her while I was feeding some old carrots I found in the fridge and was like WTF?!?! Ligs are still there but we have PROGRESS!!!!! :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*

Great news!!!! Hopefully Stacey can still make the trip to see you.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*

LIGS GONE!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*

Awesome!!! Can't wait to see babies!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*



liz said:


> Great news!!!! Hopefully Stacey can still make the trip to see you.


UGH I need a vacation!

Maybe some babies to play with will be just that relaxing thing I need


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*

ok send me all these smilies you find and I will get my handy dandy helper to add them for us


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*

anything yet??? its taking forever lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*

NO! I SOOOO wish and I so wish I had the webcam up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*

I watched her for like 2 hours via Skype --- just some stretching and moving about, otherwise she ate and peed twice


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*

lol a very detailed report


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*

oooohhh I wanna watch I wanna watch!! LOL That last smilie was so darn cute!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*

Watch her to your hearts content: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

cool!! I'm watching her! all night.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

Cam was down for a second but it's back up. Me and technology just don't mix sometimes. LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

ok its working again. is that you sitting in her stall? she's looking close!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

Yep, bribing with carrots.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

Ashley is it possible you are up before me? or just never went to sleep!!!!! (don't worry I keep whispering for jazz to hold off- today is Clem's ultrasound!!!!!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

thats cool ashley.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

I never went to sleep. LOL I was up till 6am and then snuck in two hours or so just now.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

I love the camera. How expensive was it? I need to put one on my wish list!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

It's a wireless which is a pain in the butt, should just get wired, much better picture quality. I think the camera with wireless was about $250, not too bad and soooo worth it. Then there are several ways to get it on the internet MareStare is $23 a month. I'm using a webcam to the TV which is not recommended, but the pic isn't all that bad. What i should have is a Video Capture device, but those are expensive. lol


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

Hi,,,Was going to post and ask how the baby watch was coming along and then read your last post about the web cam,, WRONG....I have been watching your girl chew her cud for a while now... :help: this thing is addictive,,, :hair: I must ask though ,,do you still have hair??? L.O.L. On the serious side though I can see where it would help BIG time and cut down on the running back an forth to check up on the girl. I have a baby monitor in my dog kennel in the birthing area for when one of my girls is due to whelp, I show/breed and owner handle my show Akitas, but I see where a web cam would help a lot to. Excuse me,, must get back to watching your girl,, this is soooo neat... are you goinmg to leave it on when she kids??? Hope so...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

As long as everything goes well yes the cam will stay on 

If there is an issue, and MareStare deems it necessary for my privacy, they will shut it down for me which is kinda nice. But I am hoping everything goes well.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 147*



RunAround said:


> Watch her to your hearts content: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


thankyou.  So neat!!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

Ashley, love the cam, how exciting and fun to watch......I really need to run to town, but can't take my eyes off! Thanks for letting us have a peek!

Best wishes to you and Saleen for an easy and healthy delivery!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

Ok, this is pretty awesome, lol. I'll be watching all day I'm sure and I really need to go get feed and a haircut. Is there a pause....as in pause her and tell her to wait till we all get back for the action to begin :laugh:

I've not actually witnessed a live goat birth as my first gave birth all by herself and was done by the time I found her so this is a learning experience for me as I have 3 does kidding in April. Thank you so much for giving everyone an opportunity to watch. :clap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

lol!! saleen is a dork.. rubbing on the wall .. looks like shes attempting to squeeze them out like toothpaste!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

It's soo neat to watch!!! :stars:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

she's looking like "Whatcha lookin at?"


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

yep this is what I am doing in April when I have 7 in 15 days! What camera system are you using?


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

she looks like she is getting closer!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

I'm thinking that I need to learn how to crochet before I have to do this so I have something to do while I'm sitting there like that, lol.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

Yeah.....I made it back from town before the main event! Ashley you are such a good goat mommy! :hug: I can tell you are talking her through things.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

watching!!! :greengrin: Thanks for making this available to us, Ashley!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

From what I can see now...the cam pic is all blurry.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

What happened my screen went fuzzy!! Ugghhh :hair: :GAAH:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

mine did too . . .


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

yeah i think its pointed down now, all burred also. 

come on Saleen!!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

I think they may have turned it off, mine is blurry too. and she was getting so close


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

No, no, no.......I want to see!!!!!! I understand though!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

Back on!!!

Off again, 1 baby out.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

one so far! she just started pushing again and its off. privacy.

good luck Saleen!! :clap:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

I see one baby!!!!!!

Congrats Grandma Ashley and Momma Saleen......is that Great-Grandma too?

You guys have made my day! Thank you so much Ashley for the insight!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

I saw 2 kids and then Ashleys mom was behind her and the cam went off.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

I see #2 now.....black/white!!!!!!

Wait, wait......I see 3!!!!!! Wow....how cool!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

#3 you see the spots, love all the color!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

Triplets!!!!!! Congrats Ashley, Saleen and B.B.!!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

oh my goodness # 3 looks sooo teeny!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

great job!! 2 dark ones and ones has some serious spotting going on


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

*Congrats to all of you Ashley!!!!! * :clap:

Boy, what a popular family you guys have been today.....all eyes on you!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

LOL That Gold Baby is getting the royal favorite treatment. :ROFL: Congrats!! They are all so pretty!!!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

I see 3 kids!!! :leap: Congrats Ashley!!! I  the colors!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

Just seeing those little ones and a very good delivery makes me anxious for mine to get here!
Look at those little tails flagging! You know that babies are getting full bellies when they are wiggling their butts!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

Thanks everyone. I ended up turning the cam off because I had to go in to reposition twice, but once I knew all was ok I would turn it back on again. Sorry about that, it's on for good now.

It was a matter of privacy for me, knowing 20 or more people are watching your every move while your trying to figure out a situation is pretty stressful!
I also just didn't want to get into a discussion about what I did right/wrong. So it was just easier to turn the cam off. I also didn't want to offend anyone watching. Hope you all understand.

2 does and 1 buck  The buck is BIG. Gave mama a hard time coming out. I saw his head and was like WTF?! :shocked:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Saleen on Day 148 *Ligs gone**

no problem....were they boys or girls?


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I completely understand, i most likely would have done the same thing. Congrats!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> no problem....were they boys or girls?


I believe that Ashley said that she had :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

Congrats again!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh....sorry Ashley...I din't see that...


----------

